# Lose weight. Lots of it



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

You can't rush losing weight. Overexercising will run you down and no offence I doubt you'll be able to stick with that routine. It's too much. 1 hour cardio.. running etc. 1/2 hour to full hour of weight training.. and you'll need it to tone your body cardio doesn't do that. And your diet is very bad. Eat 1200 calories a day and eat something from every food group.. high protein and fibre keeps you full go for that and less bready foods. Also green tea will help you lose weight, take a multi-vitamin and do drink a lot of water. Give yourself MONTHS to accomplish your goal and remember you have to keep this up as a lifestyle unless you want to gain it all back. Good luck.


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

If you don't lose weight the right way, with proper nutrition, then sorry, but it will just come back as soon as you start eating more again.* If you do it slower and with a proper diet, then you could reap the benefits of weight loss for a much longer period of time.I'm also going to suggest to try running.* Try intervals, like walk for 5min, then run pretty fast for one, and then recover for 3 or 4 min. and then continue that for 1/2 hour. If you do that along with walking to school, then you should start to notice results sooner.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> So, all my life I've been obese. That is until about 18 months ago when I decided enough is enough. During the following months I went from 253lb to 177lb (5'1'' heigth).
> Then I stop, a year goes by, busy with work, sedentary lifestyle, so I was up at 187lb one month ago.
> Now I'm losing weight again, so I'm at 173lb, this making me 80lb lighter than my heaviest.


Congratulations on the weight loss  sounds like you are doing great. I have a similar weight problem to what you had. I hope to lose most of it eventually.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm worried about what you're saying. If you're already at a proper weight for your height and you're happy, why push it? It's concerning to me that you want to push yourself "just for fun" because our bodies are not made to live off of gum and water.
I agree that exercising and eating right make you feel good (I work out almost every day...I'm trying to lose weight too), but don't make yourself sick!!! No one wants to see anything bad happen to you!
Do the right thing. Think about it carefully!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## randomacc123 (Nov 27, 2008)

I HATE MY WEIGHT!! I'm sooooo fat....I'm 5'5'' and I weigh 143 lb. That's seems pretty normal but the thing is I have absolutely no muscle, it's all FAT soo I look heavier than I am. Im trying to get down to 110 lb but losing weight is such a mission, I still haven't joined a gym and I eat my feelings...


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

Hey, congrats on the weightloss. I myself did the same thing- Obese my whole life, lost weight, ect... Anyway, I think that you are underestimating the power of eating (and properly at that). If you're content with your weight, eat enough to sustain it, plus add on to match the surplus of calories. Also, if you're trying to tone up, running nonstop cardio at the same pace is a waste of time. Look up High Intensity Interval Training- AKA, changing your pace (heartrate) throughout your run. Don't take my word for it though. Look at Olympic atheletes; sprinters are always leaner than marathon runners.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

jeebus, are you really going to try eat that little every day? how many calories max is that? 500? 
even if you say you are just trying to 'test' yourself or whatever, it will take a huge toll on your body and mind and i have no idea how you'll be able to walk or focus on any work when your body is starving itself.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds almost like anorexia to me ...


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Bad, bad, bad idea. But you seem pretty depressed with a "I just don't give a f***" attitude so I doubt any of us could change your mind. I hope you don't get sick, that's all.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I was about to mention anorexia as well. 

Starving yourself is dangerous and will harm your body. Plain and ****ing simple.

Since the end of August, I've been off and on trying to lose weight. So far, I've gone from 250-255 to 228 this morning. I hit a plateau at around 233-235 for about a month along the line. The last 2-3 weeks got me down to 228, and I did that by eating healthy. I can go have a footlong sub, as long as it's the right choice. Hell, I've even thrown in some pizza and beer now that I'm in the stressful work season in retail, and I'm still progressing. You just have to be smart about your portions.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cosmin said:


> ...but that passes quickly when I realize how bad and unhealthy that food actually is...


What is really unhealthy is doing this to your body and your attitude towards food. Food is essential for our bodies, not unhealthy. What is unhealthy are choices we make. Choosing to eat too much, eating the wrong foods, not exercising enough.

I have been on both ends of the spectrum when it comes to weight so I know of what I speak.

Food isnt like quitting smoking at all. You go quit smoking, never smoke again, and be fine. You cannot quit eating.

Its up to you though. Its your body. But know that your body wont tolerate this indefinitely.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

So don't buy the junk food. Make healthy choices. Like I said, I can have my footlong turkey breast sandwich at Subway, and as long as I control the add-ons and condiments, I can have a sandwich that tastes great and is healthy at the same time!



Cosmin said:


> Another thing I noticed is that I keep 'cheating' on the diet and, little by litle, I start eating more and more, for instance yesterday I ate this:
> -breakfast: a can of tuna and an apple (technically should've stopped here)
> -lunch: chicken breasts, couple of boiled carrots and an apple
> -dinner: soup and, of course, an apple
> Sounds to me like a normal meal, especially when trying to lose weight.


Not a ****ing chance.

First of all, no, technically you should NOT have stopped at breakfast.

Secondly, here is what you ate...

3 apples: 330 calories.
Can of tuna: Approx. 220 calories
Chicken breast: Since you pluralized, I'll give you credit for 2. A 130g chicken breast contains just under 200 calories, so I'll say 400.
2 boiled carrots: MAYBE 60 calories.
Can of soup (I'm assuming can since you eat so little): Approx. 250 calories.

Total: 1260 calories (approx).

To give you an example of what you ate... a 22 year-old male who is 5'11", 173 pounds and exercises moderately needs to consume nearly 2420 calories per day just to maintain his weight. The more you exercise, the more calories you need to consume. If you don't exercise much at all, your calorie intake needed goes down a bit, but to no less than 2000 if you want to maintain weight. Since you want to lose weight, a safe intake for you would be around 1800 calories per day.

You say you're not anorexic. The most obvious symptom is denial. If you think you "technically" should have stopped at breakfast, after a can of tuna and an apple, you need to see a doctor.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Calories aren't calories. There are good calories and bad calories. I don't have the time to explain right now, but simply adding junk food to a diet to increase calorie intake is a detriment to healthy eating. 

You know what is going to happen when you start "eating normally" again? You're going to gain back all the weight you have lost to this point. 

A healthy weight loss is 2-3 pounds per week, on average. That's it.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> While I'm watching my life pass me by, I might as well do something interesting; actually, the better word would be 'crazy'.
> So, all my life I've been obese. That is until about 18 months ago when I decided enough is enough. During the following months I went from 253lb to 177lb (5'11'' heigth).
> Then I stop, a year goes by, busy with work, sedentary lifestyle, so I was up at 187lb one month ago.
> Now I'm losing weight again, so I'm at 173lb, this making me 80lb lighter than my heaviest.
> ...


Wow man, although I agree with the above posts regarding healthy weight loss, your drop of nearly 100lbs is incredible. I would think that your legs are probably very strong for your weight, seeing as how they formerly had to move 250+lbs.


----------

